# Want to move in Canada



## sy.saqib (Apr 4, 2013)

hi all

i have done mba in finance from pakistan. now i want to move to canada for furture studies. any one can guide me the process for apply from the 1st step.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sy.saqib said:


> hi all
> 
> i have done mba in finance from pakistan. now i want to move to canada for furture studies. any one can guide me the process for apply from the 1st step.


Get a study permit


----------



## sy.saqib (Apr 4, 2013)

how can i find the best degree for me . cz Master degree from pakistan is not equal with canada's Master degree. how can i get the study permit


----------



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

*hope this helps*



sy.saqib said:


> hi all
> 
> i have done mba in finance from pakistan. now i want to move to canada for furture studies. any one can guide me the process for apply from the 1st step.


Can you find an immigration lawyer in Pakistan? It is worth the extra cost, since my husband had to go through with it. If you make errors in your application, the Canadian officials might just dismiss your candidacy.

I suspect you would be a good candidate, since you are educated. If you're young, that will help you even more.

Good luck to you! Where are you thinking of moving?


----------



## sy.saqib (Apr 4, 2013)

Could you plz help to find the best immigration lawyer in pakistan


----------



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

sy.saqib said:


> Could you plz help to find the best immigration lawyer in pakistan


I wouldn't know the first thing about finding a lawyer in Pakistan. You would have to ask around, where you are. 

I would also consider the student permit advice given, since that commenter probably knows more about this stuff than I do.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

How is an American who is an expat in Canada going to know about immigration lawyers in Pakistan?

Contact the Canadian Embassy in Pakistan or even the Pakistani embassy in Canada(use google.ca if your not sure how to) and see if they can be of any help.


----------



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

CDN2012 said:


> How is an American who is an expat in Canada going to know about immigration lawyers in Pakistan?
> 
> Contact the Canadian Embassy in Pakistan or even the Pakistani embassy in Canada(use google.ca if your not sure how to) and see if they can be of any help.


Um, yes.


----------

